# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams that seem real?

## Micky66

I've been having a lot of these recently, I don't know how to explain them other than there are very real and when you wake up you feel depressed as you realise it wasn't real, if you go back to sleep its followed by a lucid dream as you realise your dreaming, does anyone else have these?

I had one last night that I was a peanut farmer on another planet, I had a wife and 2 sons, it seemed to last an entire lifetime. I was so confused this morning when I woke up. Its so strange. Whats happening?

----------


## panta-rei

...It seems real? Or feels real?

All dreams should feel real. And those that seem real are just extra convincing. 

I know this feeling, as well...

----------


## n0rMal

I guess your now unlocking your true powers of imagination, enjoy them.Or your an alien when you sleep 	 ::doh::

----------


## Mogzy92

I know exactly what you mean! Except, iv only had this once that i can remember, and it was terrifying... :Eek:  

I was in a World of Warcraft type of place, with these weird creatures there. It was right by the sea on a beach. All of a sudden the sea starts rushing out so far that i cant even see it on the horizon..then i see a massive tidal wave. I realise i cant run and my dad appears with my nan brother and sister and he tells them to think calm and tranquil thoughts. The wave hits us, and usualy i would wake up at this point in a dream, but not today! I get washed in the water, hit a lampost in the street past the beach, and by now im panicing like mad! Then i wake up, groaning and sweating with relief like i've never felt before from a nightmare!

So i know how confusing this can be ::shock::

----------

